# Like Boobies? That's Because you are Smart....



## drmike (Mar 18, 2015)

From: http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/18/health/breastfeeding-iq-income/index.html

The study followed the subjects all the way from birth to age 30.

" Lessa Horta said the subjects who had been breastfed for 12 months or longer had a higher IQ (about 3.7 points), more years of education and earned roughly 20% more than the average income level.

"It's suggesting that the positive effect of breastfeeding on IQ leads to a higher income," he said. "This is our main finding at this moment."

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Milk, it does a body good -- and the mind.  [/SIZE]


----------



## haloelite3 (Mar 18, 2015)

So it is saying that if you are female you are more intelligent if you breast feed?

What about if your male and attach milk cartons to your nipples?


----------



## notFound (Mar 18, 2015)

haloelite3 said:


> So it is saying that if you are female you are more intelligent if you breast feed?
> 
> What about if your male and attach milk cartons to your nipples?


My sarcasm detector isn't working, it's the recipient of the breast feeding that is more likely to be intelligent.



drmike said:


> From: http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/18/health/breastfeeding-iq-income/index.html
> 
> The study followed the subjects all the way from birth to age 30.
> 
> ...


I don't think this is the first study suggesting this, I remember some studies a good few years back at least.


----------



## Serveo (Mar 18, 2015)

There is a similar test done regarding nose picking ;-). People that do it seems to be smarter and also have a better immunity. Interesting stuff to read: http://www.cbsnews.com/news/eating-boogers-may-boost-immunity-scientist-suspects/


----------



## MannDude (Mar 18, 2015)

Uncertain if I was or was not, but it's a conversation I'll avoid next time I call my mom on the phone.


----------

